# Is a an old Bachmann Cornish Riviera worth it?



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello everybody, it's me, trainguru. I've been away for a while, but I come with good news from my humble town. A new second-hand toy and video game shop, has opened where my favorite book shop was (that was a sad November :smilie_daumenneg: ). Anywho, the shop also has an HO train section ( :smilie_daumenpos: ). In the trains, was a Bachmann Cornish Rivera, complete with a GWR Hall class. Now, is the set worth doing 4 payments $25 USD lay-away for about a month tops? What do you think guys? (Consider that I am approx. 5,000 Miles away from Her Majesty's home-shores.)


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Sounds good, how many coaches are there? They should be cream and brown. The price sounds very reasonable if it's in good condition and runs well. Have a look at this review of the Bachmann Hall http://locoyard.com/2012/11/09/bachmann-gwr-49xx-hall-class-review/ comes out rather well. It has NEM coupler pockets so you could fit Kadees. If you're a fan of British steamers go for it!


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Update now: It's NOT Bachmann. It's Life-Like. Any info on Life-Like British?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Are you sure it's Life-Like? As far as I'm aware they never made for the British OO or HO market. I'm not an expert but I checked the British HO Society and they make no mention of Life-Like products in HO. May be in OO of course, maybe someone else on here may be aware.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh I'm sure as I live and breath. It said "Life-Like" on the packaging.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

It's possible the packaging is not original. You can check out the British HO Society site http://www.british-ho.com and see if you can find a reference to it. As I said maybe someone else may be more knowledgeable about Life-Like British outline products and can comment with more authority than me. If it is indeed Life-Like its a rare beast indeed and may be very valuable.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Life-Like did  make a Cornish Riviera set with coaches, you were quite correct. I have found one on eBay USA and here is the link http://www.terapeak.com/worth/4-6-0...rnish-riviera-limited-train-set/140906129508/
Says it's HO.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm just starting to dabble in OO Hornby, but $100 for a set you like doesn't sound bad.
Compare the actual value against the likely hood of finding another one. And will you be kicking yourself later if you don't buy it?
As they say, buy them when you see them.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Nothing like reviving a two year old thread. I thought the OP might have let us know what transpired. He's still around.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Yes it's been laying here for a while! I only commented on it because it seems like that everyone has that dilemma from time to time. I missed a deal the other day because I hesitated, and I'm still kicking myself.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, I bought it (A LONG time ago), but forgot to post pictures. I'll get around to it soon.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Welcome back! You must have been on an extended vacation.:laugh:


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Look what I found today. I did not buy it, look at the price tag!


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

time warp said:


> Look what I found today. I did not buy it, look at the price tag!
> 
> View attachment 203826


Got mine for $75 less!


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Was yours still sealed? This one is in Indianapolis, Indiana. At that price it should be around awhile! Beautiful, though.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

time warp said:


> Was yours still sealed? This one is in Indianapolis, Indiana. At that price it should be around awhile! Beautiful, though.


No, but it was little used. At twenty-five dollars a week, it could be yours in seven weeks! I bought mine on lay-away.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

You need to post a picture of yours all set up on the rails.


----------

